# Operation flaspoint 2 or



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

hey lads just wondering will any of you be getting this game ,Operation flashpoint2 or ARMA2 
both look class there,s alot of conflict between the 2 publishers afaik ,
and its like a race trying to finish the game and get it in the shops .
dunno if i can post links but i,m sure google will give you a hand ..
its for the xbox and ps3 , 

oh and has anyone played the originals on pc ???


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/5393.html

what's arma?


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had the first op flashpoint ages ago, and then the expansion pack avaliable later. Absolutely amazing games, although I felt that whilst realistic in terms of the battle sizes, usually small contacts easily won with supreior tactic, that it lacked the all out wars that sometimes you want in a video game!

The ability to use any vehicle or weapon is a big plus in a video game. I think that in fact, I might reinstall it and play a game or too!


----------

